# Securing a yeti to a skiff



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

35qt. is the norm. You really don't need to use anything to tie it down as it stays in place nicely with feet.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

kennedymart.com---- tie downs


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

I think that the 45 is a little more of a stable platform and surface area. I would definitely tie it down...


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

i just got a 45 and im using it to pole from,its very stable and has more room inside.i haven't seen a need to tie it down and if i did it would get old having to attach and detach each time i stopped to fish


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a 45... I wouldn't even consider a 35. And definitely tie it down.... I've had passengers get thrown off the yeti by waves cause it tilted....


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

> I have a 45... I wouldn't even consider a 35. And definitely tie it down.... I've had passengers get thrown off the yeti by waves cause it tilted....



I have been casting off a friends 25qt roadie Yeti with zero problems and I'm 6' 3" 240lbs with size 13 shoes. ;D

I also think the kennedy tie downs don't work very well and just end up sliding around. I have a set that is new anyone interested?


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree with Painted Black on some sort of tie downs for any apparatus on a deck.. Especially if your an aggressive caster or fly caster.

If you happened to fall off a unsecured platform into the cockpit, you would be lucky to walk away without injury.  And, if you were injured, it could range from a sprained ankle to a broken neck...  Not good!

If you're spending $250+ on a Yeti cooler, doesn't it make sense to spend $25 to $50 on something to keep it from tipping over.

I've almost come out of my shoes trying to get an extra 20' of fly line out to a far-ranging tarpon and I'm happy to know that my platform isn't going to budge.

Just my opinion...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > I have a 45... I wouldn't even consider a 35. And definitely tie it down.... I've had passengers get thrown off the yeti by waves cause it tilted....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not talking about when on pole. I mean when operating the skiff, and it's being used as a seat. A wave will knock somebody over very easily.... I've seen it happen to my passengers several times on my gen1. It's a non-issue on the gen 2 since it seats three side by side on the back row.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I went with the 50qt strapped down with the kenedy tie downs. Works great! Yeti makes the tie down deal too but they look like toe stubbers!


----------



## FlatCat (Aug 18, 2007)

Not sure about a yeti but we got a skunk ape last year. Could not tie it down on the deck, lashed it to the side and floated it back to camp. ;D


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> I went with the 50qt strapped down with the kenedy tie downs.  Works great!  Yeti makes the tie down deal too but they look like toe stubbers!


I nearly lost a passenger riding a 45qt Yeti due to a beam to wave. A set of Kennedy tie downs are now on order for the cockpit and the front deck. The T-Bolt is perfect for a simple nylon strap on the Yeti. http://www.kennedytiedown.com/gallery1.htm#coolerkit


----------



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

Kennedy tie downs are rock solid...I use all the time on my Riverhawk with a 50 qt. Igloo Maxcold. Loaded or empty it doesn't shift...


----------



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

> > I went with the 50qt strapped down with the kenedy tie downs.  Works great!  Yeti makes the tie down deal too but they look like toe stubbers!
> 
> 
> I nearly lost a passenger riding a 45qt Yeti due to a beam to wave.  A set of Kennedy tie downs are now on order for the cockpit and the front deck.  The T-Bolt is perfect for a simple nylon strap on the Yeti. http://www.kennedytiedown.com/gallery1.htm#coolerkit


Was the passenger me? Im glad you grabbed me by the shoulder, because I thought I was going for a cold swim.


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

we have the yeti tie down kit on our boat. The cooler is extremely solid empty or loaded and the anchors really aren't in the way when the cooler isn't in. They are really easy to install as well. Yeti has a video of a guy hanging upside down from the carrying handles of a yeti anchored to a piece of plywood.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

If you'd like someting that is different take a look at these http://www.seasucker.com/

Never used them myself,but they are really interesting to me. I've got a 45qt yeti that is a seat/ front casting platform. Haven't ever had the feeling it was going to tip when I was on it casting. Now running into rough chop is a WHOLE other issue...

Btw, id go with the 45 qt. Just big enough for lunch, drinks, ice, and 20"+ red


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Word to the wise, Dont try to pole off of a unsecured Yeti Roadie cooler. Took a dunk yesterday after I got broke off on a big red and the cooler shifted. Doesnt feel too good landing on your back in a foot of water. I think I would use a larger 45 quart and tie downs for the future.


----------



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

> If you'd like someting that is different take a look at these http://www.seasucker.com/
> 
> Never used them myself,but they are really interesting to me. I've got a 45qt yeti that is a seat/ front casting platform. Haven't ever had the feeling it was going to tip when I was on it casting. Now running into rough chop is a WHOLE other issue...
> 
> Btw, id go with the 45 qt. Just big enough for lunch, drinks, ice, and 20"+ red


The seasuckers look pretty cool, but seem bulky. Do they have one with a tie down attachment? 
FYI, I think Yeti makes a similar product that is smaller.


----------

